# Props: fake food



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2008)

Found a good site: Bubbies Fake Food Kitchen.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 16, 2008)

Hm, we are doing Spitfire Grill next semester, that MIGHT be useful.


----------

